
Reelevant, the mass mailing killer - delphinemoulu
http://www.reelevant.com
======
delphinemoulu
Reelevant is the live email intelligence technology that analyzes the context
of opening and the behavior of each recipient to deliver the message at the
best time and display the most relevant content in real time.

~~~
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN:".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

